# So long Banjo.....



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

I pulled the plug on both my mother and father at a pretty young age. Kept on trucking. Bit weepy both times, but was pretty much "meh" about it. 

Banjo. Good lord I have been a total wreck. I didn't realize how ridiculously strong a bond I had with that mutt. It's been a month now and just the merest thought will make me tear up. I wake up and reach for him and that's a punch in the gut. These dogs just hole up in yer heart and refuse to let go huh?

But.....I just said yes to a 7 month old female rehoming. Couple broke up and all the people at work know how broken up I am. Lo and behold a new beginning just lands in my lap. Seems (your choice of deity here) works in weird ways. She has papers and all that jazz, I don't care. Her hips are supposedly in good order and I'm getting her at a great age. She's gonna learn under a grizzled ex-police Malinois. Peppy will walk all over her, and I'm going to enjoy that.

Banjo....man I miss you so freaking much it hurts. I hate you for not living 50 years. I love you for being such a soulmate. Dammit dog. You make me feel things that lets me know I'm human and never be as good as a dog. Oh hey, here's the waterworks again. Dammit Banjo. *sigh*


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I have experienced absolute raw emotion when it comes to dogs. These bonds are like no other. 

I'm so sorry to hear of the passing of Banjo 

Please update us on your new female...a new journey.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

So Sorry for the loss of your boy, best of luck with your new little lady..


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry you lost Banjo. Time does help and so will the new start with your new pup. We lost our lab Daisy last year and we now reminisce with a little more smiling and little less sadness. On your pup, what did you name her?


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Nigel said:


> Sorry you lost Banjo. Time does help and so will the new start with your new pup. We lost our lab Daisy last year and we now reminisce with a little more smiling and little less sadness. On your pup, what did you name her?


Thinking Dunsparrow. If you have read Malazan Book of the Fallen it'll make sense.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss :hugs: RIP Banjo


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. They sure do capture our hearts!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

So sorry for your loss of Banjo. I'm sure the new girl will love your nirvana and help you heal. We lost Daisy last year and 6 months to the day we got two GSD girls from Baltimore. They have helped just through keeping me busy. I still miss my Daisy girl but these two have helped me heal. Glad to see your posting again.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Yeah...it sux when you lose such a great friend and extension of your being.

Like most others in here, I've had to say too many goodbyes to my furry friends. Even though I have my new partner Kaia, I don't know if I'll ever completely get over losing our last Shepherd.

My heart goes out to you....the best I can think of to say is simply...be glad for Banjo even though the time was too short....you had each other and it was a win/win. Besides all the obvious benefits Banjo enhanced your life with...your new pooch will also benefit from Banjo...Banjo undoubtedly taught you many a lesson which your new pup will greatly enjoy..so Banjo's spirit never left...just his fur and flesh.

Nothing wrong with having some sadness about a departed furry friend...just as long as you remember all the quality Banjo brought to your doorstep as well. Crazy how it all works...sadness, tears but always tempered with a smile.

Take care,

SuperG


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Sorry for your loss of Banjo. Hope your new girl brings you happiness.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss of Banjo


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

So sorry for your loss :hugs: 

As soon as I saw your username, I immediately thought of all the fun stories you shared about Banjo! If there was ever a place to express how much you miss your companion, this is it... we all understand!!!


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

I'm sorry you've lost Banjo.

When you are alone and it gets late...............it can be very dark and quiet.

Here's hoping that your new girl can bring some light and music back to you when it is late.


----------

